# Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe



## Knispel (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusammen,

will mir 2010 eine neue Matchrute zulegen. Ich schwanke zwischen Hardy Marksman Specimen 13 ft Float oder der Hardy Marksman Specialist 13 ft Fload. Kann mich da nicht entscheiden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Modellen? 
Als Rolle ist eine Hardy Conquest Centrepin 4.5 " vorgesehen.


----------



## Pinn (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Knispel schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> will mir 2010 eine neue Matchrute zulegen. Ich schwanke zwischen Hardy Marksman Specimen 13 ft Float oder der Hardy Marksman Specialist 13 ft Fload. Kann mich da nicht entscheiden. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Modellen?
> Als Rolle ist eine Hardy Conquest Centrepin 4.5 " vorgesehen.



Moin Knispel,

erstmal Entschuldigung für mein Posting, das absolut OT ist, weil es in keiner Weise auf Deine Fragen eingeht. Die kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich hätte da aber Anmerkungen zu. 

Matchruten im traditionellem Design (durchgehender Korkgriff und darauf verschiebbare Rollenhalter) habe ich immer gerne gefischt, insbesondere auf Entfernung und mit Wagglern.

Ich denke dafür sind Matchruten in 12' oder 13' ideal. Kontraproduktiv wäre aber der Einsatz einer Centrepin-Rolle auf so einer modernen Matchrute traditioneller Bauart, weil durch die verminderten Wurfweiten bei leichten Posen die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sehr arg eingeschränkt würden. Ich würde deshalb doch passende Stationärrollen vorziehen.

Andererseit habe ich selber schon darüber nachgedacht, meine Asso/Triana-Bolorute (7m) mit einer Center-Rolle zu kombinieren, wenn die Montagen frei mit der Strömung abtreiben sollen. Das macht mehr Sinn, als eine halbsolange Matchrute mit einer Centrepin-Rolle zu kombinieren. Nur mal so als Kommentar von mir.

Liebe Grüße und schönen zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag,

Werner


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Wer sagt denn, dass man mit einer Pin nicht werfen kann? 

Sie darf nur nicht "caged" sein, keinen Schnurfang haben. Mit einem kleinen Wurfhaken und etwas Übung klappt das absolut problemlos.

Ich habe beide Ruten nur im Laden angeschaut, würde aber selber mehr zur Float tendieren, da sie meinen Lieblingsfischen (Döbel, Barbe und Schleien) mehr entgegenkommt.


----------



## Pinn (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass man mit einer Pin nicht werfen kann?



Keine Ahnung, Andal, wo Du das gelesen hast. :q

Ich finde trotzdem, die Verwendung einer Pin an einer modernen Matchrute der gehobenen Preisklasse ist suboptimal, weil man sich in den Wurfweiten mit leichten Posen zu sehr einschränkt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass man mit einer Pin nicht werfen kann?
> 
> Sie darf nur nicht "caged" sein, keinen Schnurfang haben. Mit einem kleinen Wurfhaken und etwas Übung klappt das absolut problemlos.
> 
> Ich habe beide Ruten nur im Laden angeschaut, würde aber selber mehr zur Float tendieren, da sie meinen Lieblingsfischen (Döbel, Barbe und Schleien) mehr entgegenkommt.


 
ich benutze den Wurfhaken ,damit wirft man auch leichte posen locker mit der Pin.


----------



## Tricast (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Andal Du meinst bestimmt die Specimen Float, die ist für etwas größere Fische gedacht. Beide Ruten sind sonst gleich, nur die Specialist ist etwas feiner. Hardy gibt an: Specialist bis 2,3 kg Schnurtragkraft und die Specimen 3,kg.
Nimm beide, dann erübrigt sich die Wahl.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Wo ihr schon bei weit werfen seid.
Man muss die ganze Sache auch wieder einkurbeln. Wenn dann die Fische gut beissen will ich zumindestens auf die Übersetzung der Statio nicht verzichten.#d
Da hasten ganz schnell einen lahmen Arm vom Geleier.


#h#h#h


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ihr schon bei weit werfen seid.
> Man muss die ganze Sache auch wieder einkurbeln. Wenn dann die Fische gut beissen will ich zumindestens auf die Übersetzung der Statio nicht verzichten.#d
> Da hasten ganz schnell einen lahmen Arm vom Geleier.
> 
> ...


 
Schnelles Einkurbeln geht ganz einfach, Knarre aus und mit dem Handballen die Pin gegenläufig in Bewegung setzen. 
Das fischen mit solchen Rollen ist eben etwas anderes. Ist wie klassische Musik, alles etwas gemütlicher und stilvoller ....


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Tricast schrieb:


> Andal Du meinst bestimmt die Specimen Float, die ist für etwas größere Fische gedacht. Beide Ruten sind sonst gleich, nur die Specialist ist etwas feiner. Hardy gibt an: Specialist bis 2,3 kg Schnurtragkraft und die Specimen 3,kg.
> Nimm beide, dann erübrigt sich die Wahl.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Schnurtragkraft bis 3,6 kg Heinz,

Sind die Ruten am 7.3.2010 auf der Messe ,oder bringen die Leute von Grays keine mit ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Knispel schrieb:


> Schnelles Einkurbeln geht ganz einfach, Knarre aus und mit dem Handballen die Pin gegenläufig in Bewegung setzen.
> Das fischen mit solchen Rollen ist eben etwas anderes. Ist wie klassische Musik, alles etwas gemütlicher und stielvoller ....




Mag sein.

Aber trotz aller nostalgischen Gefühle beim Anblick dieser Dinger bleiben sie mir irgendwie fremd.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Pin sind eben nur was für Leute mit dem passenden Spleen; fishing gentlemen eben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Andal schrieb:


> Pin sind eben nur was für Leute mit dem passenden Spleen.




Da stimme ich dir zu.#6
Aber unter uns. Ich würde auch für keine alte englische Rute (mit meist minderwertigen Ringen) die heutigen Liebhaberpreise zahlen.
Nichtsdestotrotz: Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.:q

Letztendlich zählt der Spass und der Erfolg.


#:|pfisch:


----------



## Tricast (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Hallo Rainer, Hardy & Greys ist auf der Stippermesse und wird auch alles dabeihaben was mit Friedfischfischen zu tun hat. Du hast also die Möglichkeit die Schätzchen in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tricast (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Professor, wo gibt es denn heute noch Ruten mit parabolischer Aktion die genügend Rückgrat haben aber auch leichteste Posen werfen und für feinste Vorfächer geeignet sind? Meistens sind das alles harte, wenn nicht sogar knüppelharte, Stecken für Waggler ab 10 gr. aufwärts. Und wenn jemand so etwas möchte, dann bleibt halt nur altes Gerät und das ist teuer, wenn es gut ist.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz

Auf der Stipermesse kannst Dir mal solche Sachen anschauen und in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Pinn (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Knispel schrieb:


> ich benutze den Wurfhaken ,damit wirft man auch leichte posen locker mit der Pin.



Moin Rainer,

Tipps zur Rute hast Du ja bereits von kompetenten Boardies bekommen. Da darf ich sicher nochmal eine Frage stellen, die nicht ganz Topic ist: Wie weit wirfst Du leichte Posen? Und würdest Du die Pin auch mit Weitwurf-Wagglern einsetzen?

Ich finde das Thema spannend, weil ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir für die Bolo eine Pin zuzulegen. Dabei denke ich an verzögertes Fischen am Grund über längere Strecken, als das mit der Pole möglich ist. Über eine Steinschüttung müsste ich auch oft hinaus. 

Gruß, Werner

PS: Ich habe keine Skrupel, eine italienische Rute mit einem urenglischen Rollentyp zu verkuppeln. Das wäre dann zwar nicht mehr klassisch im Deinem Sinne von traditionellem Angeln und klassischer Musik, aber würde vielleicht etwas jüngeren Musikrichtungen wie dem Italo-Rock entsprechen. Und, die Songs von Gianna Nannini und Angelo Branduardi sind mittlerweile auch Oldies. Genau wie wir.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

@Tricast

Kann dir sagen.

Ich habe da zwei Sänger Master Edition Carp Float.

Die erfüllen diese Vorgaben. Allerdings musste ich da selbst Hand anlegen und die angebrachte Matchberingung entfernen.
Hab ich gegen sehr leichte und etwas grössere Einsteg - SIC´s ersetzt und heraus kamen dabei zwei hervorragende Floatruten die ich gegen keine mir bekannte Stangenrute tauschen würde.#6



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Das mit den minderwertigen Ringen kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Gute Hardchrome Ringe, am Start- und Spitzenring mit Achateinlage, sind jedem SIC ebenbürtig. Wir fischen diese Ruten ja nicht mit geflochtenen Leinen und nur dort macht SIC auch wirklich Sinn.

Aber es ist ja auch wurscht, wer was womit kombiniert, so lange es dem Zweck dient.


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

@ Pinn,

kann ich nicht sagen, etliche Meter bestimmt, kommt auf die Rute und Übung an, aber nicht verzweifeln, waren Deine ersten Würfe mit der Stationärrolle anders ? 
Für Weitwürfe ist die Pin aber nicht gemacht, eher zum kontrolierten Abtreibenlassen der Pose in der Futterspur, dem sogenannten " Trotting ". Da sind diese Rollen in ihren Element, und @Andal wird mir Recht geben : Da stinkt keine moderne Rolle gegen sie an, denn nur mit der Centrepin ist es möglich, mit dem Daumen am Spulenrand die Schnur zentimeterweise und seidenweich ablaufen zulassen. Wer das einmal gemacht hat, ist der Fastzination Centrepin verfallen, bei mir war es jedenfall so.
Für Weitwurfwaggler würde ich die Stationärrollen oder eines meiner Schätzchen: eine orginal Schweizer Strucki - Wendefußrolle einsetzen.

Benutzung der Centrepin an der Bolo wurde bereits Ende der 90 Jahre in den Büchern von 
Dr. Vincent Kluwe - York ( der Entwickler des " Wurfhaken - Wurfes ", den auch ich anwende ) : Fische fangen mit der Pose und Fische fangen - im englischen Stil ( bekommt man heute noch bei Amazon oder Ebay ), beschrieben.

@ Prof. Tinca,

Ringe mit Achateinlage sind mit den heutigen Modellen gleichwertig, nur etwas schwerer.


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, Hardy & Greys ist auf der Stippermesse und wird auch alles dabeihaben was mit Friedfischfischen zu tun hat. Du hast also die Möglichkeit die Schätzchen in die Hand zu nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Klasse Heinz,

denn steck ich mal einige Euronen ein und nehme mir die Rute und die Centrepin gleich von der Messe mit, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*



Knispel schrieb:


> @ Prof. Tinca,
> 
> Ringe mit Achateinlage sind mit den heutigen Modellen gleichwertig, nur etwas schwerer.




So isses.

Das Gewicht ist auch ein Qualitätskriterium, das umso mehr ins *Gewicht* q) fällt je mehr Ringe an einer Rute verbaut sind.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Matchrute, benötige einmal Hilfe*

Was meinst du, wie viele zehntel Gramm das ausmacht, wenn der Leit- und der Spitzenring eine Achateinlage haben. Die Hardchromeringe dazwischen sind zu dem leichter, als die SICs. 

Außerdem sparen wir Angel-Dinos ja wieder Gewicht bei der Rolle und die Ruten selber sind nun wirklich nicht schwer. Meine Hardy Fibalite wiegt mit ihrem Glasblank, dem Vollkorkgriff, dem Vollmetallrollenhalter und Hardalloyringen bei 10' gerade mal 222 gr.#h


----------

